# Un dubbio



## emmeci (12 Giugno 2012)

Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


----------



## Spider (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


...paura dell'armonia del focolare?

beh, può succedere, quando tutto è stato" inquadrato", anche il tradimento.

..ti preoccupi del giudizio dei tuoi figli, certo molto meno di quello che vivi e che fai vivere...
ah, già basta l'apparenza...
una semplice evasione.. un sfizio.. in un mondo fatto da ...più.
...più casa, più amore, più familiarità, più feste e ricorenze.. cene di natale e... più cosa?


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Cioe' spareresti tutte quelle puttanate ai tuoi due angeli?

damme retta, se nel caso nega e chiudi...

anzi chiudi gia' da mo' ed hai risolto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' spareresti tutte quelle puttanate ai tuoi due angeli?
> 
> damme retta, se nel caso nega e chiudi...
> 
> ...


meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che si indigna quando sente ste cazzate
questa se la racconta giusta, tipico di chi si giustifica ogni cosa


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che si indigna quando sente ste cazzate
> questa se la racconta giusta, tipico di chi si giustifica ogni cosa


ma poi come cazzo li farebbe crescere a sti due angeli con il suo esempio del cazzo??....

praticamente piccoli puttanieri e zoccole, crescono...

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Nel caso specifico, otterresti due angeli contaminati.

Mi dispiace, ma di esempi positivi, come solo la famiglia può essere, al di fuori non ne troveranno. E' in questo che sta la tua responsabilità.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2012)

cara Emmeci, dici che non ti separeresti mai dalla tua famiglia, ma tuo marito ora è ignaro
possibile che non contempli l'eventualità che lo venga a sapere e che non la prenda proprio benissimo??


----------



## Arcibald (12 Giugno 2012)

XDXD

non riesco a dire altro...


----------



## Arcibald (12 Giugno 2012)

perchè semplicemente non ti separi da tuo marito e vivi la tua vita come vuoi in modo sereno?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Sì le perderesti. Hai voglia a raccontare che le cose della vita... i ragazzi vedono in bianco e in nero, giusto e sbagliato, buono e cattivo. Facciamo fatica noi adulti a comprendere gli errori degli altri... loro non possono, e non devono neppure.


----------



## Carola (12 Giugno 2012)

Io troppo fresca x fare consigli
Però il mio ragionamento è stato questo
Certe cose se così belle si dovrebbero vivere alla luce del sole

Poi si figli i e quant’altro ma non può essere la motivazione per quanto validissima

Io però faticavo..faticavo a  guardare in faccia tutti loro e  anche me stessa in ultimo

Ma fosse stato anche solo sesso anche se credo sia più semplice (e divertente eh!)

Se non dovesse andare con mio marito ed è possibile, prenderò coscienza di questo


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> *Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai.* Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Mai letto niente di più egoistico, egocentrico, insensibile ed ipocrita di quello scritto in grassetto.


----------



## Carola (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mai letto niente di più egoistico, egocentrico, insensibile ed ipocrita di quello scritto in grassetto.


No io non sarei cosi dura
Conosco coppie che campano così
Il problema è che uno dei due non sa o finge di non sapere

Se fosse alla luce del giorno del tipo non c’è + amore, affetto comprensione allora per i figli ecc viviamo così e ognuno si viva la sua vita potrebbe starci

Poi capisco che quella cosa là, di fuori ti dia tantissimo

Ma poi portata nella realtà di ogni giorno non so
Magari si

Resto convinta che se la porti avanti tanto ci sia altro
E se c’è altro varrebbe la pena viverselo no?

Ma ripeto troppo fresca io e a rischio lo so


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> No io non sarei cosi dura
> Conosco coppie che campano così
> Il problema è che uno dei due non sa o finge di non sapere
> 
> ...


Aspetta Rossi, qui mica parliamo della coppia, qui parliamo di cosa raccontare ai figli se vengono a scoprire che... Io auguro che non succeda, a tutti i traditori. Perchè se è una botta per noi... per loro per certi versi può anche essere peggio.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta Rossi, qui mica parliamo della coppia, qui parliamo di cosa raccontare ai figli se vengono a scoprire che... Io auguro che non succeda, a tutti i traditori. Perchè se è una botta per noi... per loro per certi versi può anche essere peggio.


Da figlia di genitori "separati" a causa di un tradimento posso dire che è una botta tremenda...io credo che mi abbia fatto più male il tradimento di mio padre che quello del mio ex compagno...


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' spareresti tutte quelle puttanate ai tuoi due angeli?
> 
> damme retta, se nel caso nega e chiudi...
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto. E comunque parlare con i figli (adolescenti poi) non è mica come parlare con il partner, nel caso.


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> No io non sarei cosi dura
> Conosco coppie che campano così
> Il problema è che uno dei due non sa o finge di non sapere
> 
> ...


Io non credo di essere "duro" ma solo obiettivo.
Questa quarantacinquenne, madre, moglie e donna in carriera, afferma di usare il tradimento come se fosse un "antidepressivo" e per alleggerirsi la coscienza butta lì un "*io amo tuo padre" *come se fosse la cosa più normale del mondo tradire il proprio marito solo per * "una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai." *E in tutto questo la sua unica preoccupazione è il giudizio dei figli adolescenti se dovessero scoprire la cosa. 
Se questo non è un discorso egoistico, egocentrico, insensibile ed ipocrita allora cos'è ? 

Poveri ragazzi ... e povero marito ... bell'elemento che hanno in casa !!


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (12 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> perchè semplicemente non ti separi da tuo marito e vivi la tua vita come vuoi in modo sereno?


Guarda che non è così banale, sai.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io non credo di essere "duro" ma solo obiettivo.
> Questa quarantacinquenne, madre, moglie e donna in carriera, afferma di usare il tradimento come se fosse un "antidepressivo" e per alleggerirsi la coscienza butta lì un "*io amo tuo padre" *come se fosse la cosa più normale del mondo tradire il proprio marito solo per *"una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai." *E in tutto questo la sua unica preoccupazione è il giudizio dei figli adolescenti se dovessero scoprire la cosa.
> Se questo non è un discorso egoistico, egocentrico, insensibile ed ipocrita allora cos'è ?
> 
> Poveri ragazzi ... e povero marito ... bell'elemento che hanno in casa !!


:up:


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se questo non è un discorso egoistico, egocentrico, insensibile ed ipocrita allora cos'è ?


E' quello che pensa. D'altra parte, questo è un forum sul tradimento, mica quello delle Orsoline.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> E' quello che pensa. D'altra parte, questo è un forum sul tradimento, mica quello delle Orsoline.



già
però domandarsi se perderebbe il rispetto dei figli, che senso ha?
mi pare che non voglia rinunciare all'amante, per cui, se scoperta, ci saranno tutte le conseguenze del caso, e probabilmente anche quella


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> E' quello che pensa. D'altra parte, questo è un forum sul tradimento, mica quello delle Orsoline.


Ok, allora mettiamola così : 
secondo me questa "signora" ha un modo di pensare egoistico, egocentrico, insensibile ed ipocrita ed il fatto che questo sia un forum sul tradimento, sempre secondo me, non giustifica il fatto che atteggiamenti come questo non vadano chiamati con il loro nome.


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> *Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai.* Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?



Da figlia ho sempre visto i tradimenti apportati in famiglia tutto sommato senza drammi.
Sono cresciuta con una forte indipendenza per cui, la scoperta, non mi ha sconvolta.
Non vedevo i miei genitori diversi o più stronzi solo perchè avevano altro fuori.
Affari loro.
Il buono che c'era è rimasto, senza essersene intaccato da "voli liberi"

Per il resto.
Sul neretto. Ti capisco. In toto.
Io dico sempre che tradire è come fare un week in una beauty farm e si. Migliora anche il rapporto in famiglia.
Perchè tradisci "per sesso" non per mancanze in casa.
E il tuo nucleo non ne viene intaccato.

Io non so se perderai la stima e la fiducia dei tuoi ragazzi, penso dipenda molto  da cosa sei riuscita a costruire con loro.

Credo che la tua sia una domanda senza risposta ma da diversamente fedele ti dico.
Stai accuorta.


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (12 Giugno 2012)

Il punto per me è quello che racconta ai figli, non quello che pensa, perchè io do comunque per scontato che chi tradisce, in genere, nei confronti della famigli o del partner è egoista e blablabla (questo, ripeto, a parte casi spuri e particolari). Non esiste nobiltà nel tradimento. Più che altro, esiste correttezza nei confronti della prole quello si. Ma non correttezza formale, cioè raccontargli la verità e sperare che capiscano, ma correttezza sostanziale, ovvero fare quello che è meglio per loro, in ultima analisi.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Sarebbe una situazione difficile ..
Non penso che riescano , almeno per un pó , ad accettare il tutto...
sempre che ci credano ... Perché a volte ti puó sembrare impossibile che le cose siano in un determinato modo..
Cerca di stare attenta..


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> Il punto per me è quello che racconta ai figli, non quello che pensa, perchè io do comunque per scontato che chi tradisce, in genere, nei confronti della famigli o del partner è egoista e blablabla (questo, ripeto, a parte casi spuri e particolari). Non esiste nobiltà nel tradimento. Più che altro, esiste correttezza nei confronti della prole quello si. Ma non correttezza formale, cioè raccontargli la verità e sperare che capiscano, ma correttezza sostanziale, ovvero fare quello che è meglio per loro, in ultima analisi.


Forse ho capito male io, ma questa "signora" non nessuna intenzione di raccontare ai figli e al marito della sua relazione "terapeutica", la sua unica preoccupazione è cosa raccontare di credibile ai figli per giustificarsi qualora la faccenda dovesse venire a galla (del marito, a quanto pare, non le frega molto). 

Altro che "correttezza nei confronti della prole" ... questo è "paraculismo acrobatico"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non so se perderai la stima e la fiducia dei tuoi ragazzi, penso dipenda molto  da cosa sei riuscita a costruire con loro.


ecco un'affermazione intelligente


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io, ma questa "signora" non nessuna intenzione di raccontare ai figli e al marito della sua relazione "terapeutica", la sua unica preoccupazione è cosa raccontare di credibile ai figli per giustificarsi qualora la faccenda dovesse venire a galla (del marito, a quanto pare, non le frega molto).
> 
> Altro che "correttezza nei confronti della prole" ... questo è "paraculismo acrobatico"



E che palle con la storia " del marito non gli frega molto"...

Mi chiedo come si riesca a capire una cosa del genere...


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io, ma questa "signora" non nessuna intenzione di raccontare ai figli e al marito della sua relazione "terapeutica", la sua unica preoccupazione è cosa raccontare di credibile ai figli per giustificarsi qualora la faccenda dovesse venire a galla (del marito, a quanto pare, non le frega molto).
> 
> Altro che "correttezza nei confronti della prole" ... questo è "paraculismo acrobatico"


...

Ci credo che non è che ha vogli di confessare ia figli o al marito una relazione. Lei faceva l'ipotesi che i figli scoprissero carteggi tra lei e l'amante e si chiedeva cosa avrebbe potuto dirgli ed ipotizzala la cosa più sbagliata. Per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei* miei due angeli* cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


mia cara, mi scuso già in anticipo per quello che sto per scrivere

considerala un'osservazione, non una critica, se puoi

l'azienda e l'amante ti stanno dando alla testa
una donna che considera  ANGELI due figli adolescenti, a mio avviso non ha una grande percezione della realtà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> Il punto per me è quello che racconta ai figli, non quello che pensa, perchè io do comunque per scontato che chi tradisce, in genere, nei confronti della famigli o del partner è egoista e blablabla (questo, ripeto, a parte casi spuri e particolari). Non esiste nobiltà nel tradimento. Più che altro, esiste correttezza nei confronti della prole quello si. Ma non correttezza formale, cioè raccontargli la verità e sperare che capiscano, ma correttezza sostanziale, ovvero fare quello che è meglio per loro, in ultima analisi.


Beh insomma... cosa vuoi che capisca un ragazzino adolescente quando gli racconti che tu madre(o padre) per esigenze della tua vita sessuale(primo conato di vomito dell'adolescente) hai tradito(secondo conato) suo padre(o madre) ma che innanzitutto tu ami quel padre o quella madre, hai solo delle esigenze tue (terzo conato) da soddisfare? Che idea può farsi dell'amore che lega i propri genitori e non ultimo, visto che è adolescente a quello che lega il genitore a lui? Un adolescente ha una visione della famiglia e dei genitori come persone molto diversa dalla nostra, già fatica a credere che un genitore ce l'abbia ancora una vita sessuale; dovrebbe essere un adolescente molto disincantato per non rimanerne sconvolto. Forse se uno dicesse: 'ho fatto una cazzata' avrebbe maggior comprensione del discorso ipotizzato e farebbe meno danni.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh insomma... cosa vuoi che capisca un ragazzino adolescente quando gli racconti che tu madre(o padre) per esigenze della tua vita sessuale(primo conato di vomito dell'adolescente) hai tradito(secondo conato) suo padre(o madre) ma che innanzitutto tu ami quel padre o quella madre, hai solo delle esigenze tue (terzo conato) da soddisfare? Che idea può farsi dell'amore che lega i propri genitori e non ultimo, visto che è adolescente a quello che lega il genitore a lui? Un adolescente ha una visione della famiglia e dei genitori come persone molto diversa dalla nostra, già fatica a credere che un genitore ce l'abbia ancora una vita sessuale; dovrebbe essere un adolescente molto disincantato per non rimanerne sconvolto. Forse se uno dicesse: 'ho fatto una cazzata' avrebbe maggior comprensione del discorso ipotizzato e farebbe meno danni.


:up:


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga. (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh insomma... cosa vuoi che capisca un ragazzino adolescente quando gli racconti che tu madre(o padre) per esigenze della tua vita sessuale(primo conato di vomito dell'adolescente) hai tradito(secondo conato) suo padre(o madre) ma che innanzitutto tu ami quel padre o quella madre, hai solo delle esigenze tue (terzo conato) da soddisfare? Che idea può farsi dell'amore che lega i propri genitori e non ultimo, visto che è adolescente a quello che lega il genitore a lui? Un adolescente ha una visione della famiglia e dei genitori come persone molto diversa dalla nostra, già fatica a credere che un genitore ce l'abbia ancora una vita sessuale; dovrebbe essere un adolescente molto disincantato per non rimanerne sconvolto. Forse se uno dicesse: 'ho fatto una cazzata' avrebbe maggior comprensione del discorso ipotizzato e farebbe meno danni.


Esattamente.


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh insomma... cosa vuoi che capisca un ragazzino adolescente quando gli racconti che tu madre(o padre) per esigenze della tua vita sessuale(primo conato di vomito dell'adolescente) hai tradito(secondo conato) suo padre(o madre) ma che innanzitutto tu ami quel padre o quella madre, hai solo delle esigenze tue (terzo conato) da soddisfare? Che idea può farsi dell'amore che lega i propri genitori e non ultimo, visto che è adolescente a quello che lega il genitore a lui? Un adolescente ha una visione della famiglia e dei genitori come persone molto diversa dalla nostra, già fatica a credere che un genitore ce l'abbia ancora una vita sessuale; dovrebbe essere un adolescente molto disincantato per non rimanerne sconvolto. Forse se uno dicesse: 'ho fatto una cazzata' avrebbe maggior comprensione del discorso ipotizzato e farebbe meno danni.


minchia quanto vomito...

conte ho deciso democraticamente che oggi sei de corvee' e te tocca puli'...

dai veloce veloce...

ahahahah

comunque gia' che ce sto, brava sbrisolata...


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;927582[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Da figlia ho sempre visto i tradimenti apportati in famiglia tutto sommato senza drammi.
> Sono cresciuta con una forte indipendenza per cui, la scoperta, non mi ha sconvolta.
> Non vedevo i miei genitori diversi o più stronzi solo perchè avevano altro fuori.
> Affari loro.
> ...


non ne sarei così sicura .
come non lo sono sul fatto che tu creda veramente che tradire è come un week end in una beauty farm


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da figlia ho sempre visto i tradimenti apportati in famiglia tutto sommato senza drammi.
> Sono cresciuta con una forte indipendenza per cui, la scoperta, non mi ha sconvolta.
> Non vedevo i miei genitori diversi o più stronzi solo perchè avevano altro fuori.
> Affari loro.
> ...


scusa, domanda senza polemica, visto che la pensi cosi esponi le tue convinzioni e il tuo modus vivendi al tuo compagno, oppure no, perche se una persona è convinta di uno stile di vita lo vive alla luce del sole
ripeto, senza polemiche


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa, domanda senza polemica, visto che la pensi cosi esponi le tue convinzioni e il tuo modus vivendi al tuo compagno, oppure no, perche se una persona è convinta di uno stile di vita lo vive alla luce del sole
> ripeto, senza polemiche


ti informo che lei già lo fa


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E che palle con la storia " del marito non gli frega molto"...
> 
> Mi chiedo come si riesca a capire una cosa del genere...


Dalle sue parole e... dalla mia esperienza personale.

Del resto afferma che ama davvero il marito ... ma lo tradisce perché è "una storia che la fa star bene" (sono le stesse parole che ha usato mia moglie) ... vuoi mettere quanto fa "star bene" scopare con uno con cui non devi discutere tutti i giorni di bollette, voti dei figli a scuola, soldi per le vacanze, mutuo da pagare, tasse, IMU, ... l'importante è che i figli non perdano la fiducia e la stima nella loro mamma se la cosa dovesse venire alla luce.

Boh ... io ancora non riesco a capire e a giustificare un atteggiamento del genere.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti informo che lei già lo fa


allora non tradisce


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh insomma... cosa vuoi che capisca un ragazzino adolescente quando gli racconti che tu madre(o padre) per esigenze della tua vita sessuale(primo conato di vomito dell'adolescente) hai tradito(secondo conato) suo padre(o madre) ma che innanzitutto tu ami quel padre o quella madre, hai solo delle esigenze tue (terzo conato) da soddisfare? Che idea può farsi dell'amore che lega i propri genitori e non ultimo, visto che è adolescente a quello che lega il genitore a lui? Un adolescente ha una visione della famiglia e dei genitori come persone molto diversa dalla nostra, già fatica a credere che un genitore ce l'abbia ancora una vita sessuale; dovrebbe essere un adolescente molto disincantato per non rimanerne sconvolto. Forse se uno dicesse: 'ho fatto una cazzata' avrebbe maggior comprensione del discorso ipotizzato e farebbe meno danni.


Hai perfettamente ragione, ma solo chi ha dei figli può veramente capire le tue parole.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma solo chi ha dei figli può veramente capire le tue parole.


o chi da figlio ha vissuto la situazione...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dalle sue parole e... dalla mia esperienza personale.
> 
> Del resto afferma che ama davvero il marito ... ma lo tradisce perché è "una storia che la fa star bene" (sono le stesse parole che ha usato mia moglie) ...* vuoi mettere quanto fa "star bene" scopare con uno con cui non devi discutere tutti i giorni di bollette, voti dei figli a scuola, soldi per le vacanze, mutuo da pagare, tasse, IMU, *... l'importante è che i figli non perdano la fiducia e la stima nella loro mamma se la cosa dovesse venire alla luce.
> 
> Boh ... io ancora non riesco a capire e a giustificare un atteggiamento del genere.



scusa kikko, ma questo discorso ormai è ridondante e noioso, nonchè inefficace con noi zucche vuote


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti informo che lei già lo fa


Ciao Chiara va bene che seguo poco..pero'io  ero rimasto che nascondeva gli incontri con il suo amante,al compagno..me leggendoti deduco che gli ha detto tutto..e lui??la tiene in casa lo stesso???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara va bene che seguo poco..pero'io  ero rimasto che nascondeva gli incontri con il suo amante,al compagno..me leggendoti deduco che gli ha detto tutto..e lui??la tiene in casa lo stesso???



Ciao Loth, non mi sono spiegata bene...ma mi sembrava che questo non registrato non fosse a conoscenza che tebe 
non tiene nascosto il fatto che potrebbe essere infedele...ovvio che poi non li va a raccontare :smile:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

secondo me non è proprio chiara la cosa.
tebe butta un generico tradirò....ma non si sa quando come e con chi.e mattia se ne sta ma deve giocare alla caccia al tesoro.
e tebe, toma toima cacchiacacchia  ...non è che mente...elude ed omette:singleeye:


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non è proprio chiara la cosa.
> tebe butta un generico tradirò....ma non si sa quando come e con chi.e mattia se ne sta ma deve giocare alla caccia al tesoro.
> e tebe, toma toima cacchiacacchia  ...non è che mente...elude ed omette:singleeye:


Si infatti ... chissà come la prenderebbe Mattia se mai dovesse scoprire la "vera" verità ...


no ... no ... Tebe ... metti giù quel coltello ... si faceva così per dire ... era un'ipotesi ... fantasiosa ... lo giuro !!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma solo chi ha dei figli può veramente capire le tue parole.


Il fatto è che un adolescente pensa che il genitore, in quanto adulto, sia già realizzato, non sia ancora in divenire, non abbia più sogni, non abbia più desideri insensati da inseguire. Noi adulti dobbiamo essere un punto fermo perchè il figlio adolescente, anche se sbuffa e critica, ci sta comunque prendendo come modello, si sta raffrontando con noi. E' un'età delicatissima in cui non ammettono le nostre debolezze e non sono inclini alla comprensione. Ammesso e non concesso che mio figlio debba comprendere le mie scelte personali. Si può al massimo sperare nel loro perdono, se li abbiamo feriti.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non è proprio chiara la cosa.
> tebe butta un generico tradirò....ma non si sa quando come e con chi.e mattia se ne sta ma deve giocare alla caccia al tesoro.
> e tebe, toma toima cacchiacacchia ...non è che mente...elude ed omette:singleeye:



ciao Mini..mi sembra che sia una gigantesca forzatura quella di Chiara....anch'io alla volte alla moglie che dice''tu hai una ne sono certa''...rispondo''macche'una...ne vedo due''.....e questo si potrebbe chiamare..dire la verita'?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Mini..mi sembra che sia una gigantesca forzatura quella di Chiara....anch'io alla volte alla moglie che dice''tu hai una ne sono certa''...rispondo''macche'una...ne vedo due''.....e questo si potrebbe chiamare..dire la verita'?????


Lotharone di te si potranno criticare tante cose... ma la schiettezza no, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Mini..mi sembra che sia una gigantesca forzatura quella di Chiara....anch'io alla volte alla moglie che dice''tu hai una ne sono certa''...rispondo''macche'una...ne vedo due''.....e* questo si potrebbe chiamare..dire la verita'*?????


assolutamente no!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che un adolescente pensa che il genitore, in quanto adulto, sia già realizzato, non sia ancora in divenire, non abbia più sogni, non abbia più desideri insensati da inseguire
> *. Noi adulti dobbiamo essere un punto fermo perchè il figlio adolescente, anche se sbuffa e critica, ci sta comunque prendendo come modello, si sta raffrontando con noi. E' un'età delicatissima in cui non ammettono le nostre debolezze e non sono inclini alla comprensione. Ammesso e non concesso che mio figlio debba comprendere le mie scelte personali. Si può al massimo sperare nel loro perdono, se li abbiamo feriti*.


sacrosanto.
con i figli bisogna dare l'esempio , basta continuare a nascondersi con la manfrina di mostrare le proprie fragilità.
loro non vogliono (non devono ) vederle fino a quando non saranno degli adulti in grado di capire e discernere.


----------



## kikko64 (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che un adolescente pensa che il genitore, in quanto adulto, sia già realizzato, non sia ancora in divenire, non abbia più sogni, non abbia più desideri insensati da inseguire. *Noi adulti dobbiamo essere un punto fermo perchè il figlio adolescente, anche se sbuffa e critica, ci sta comunque prendendo come modello, si sta raffrontando con noi.* E' un'età delicatissima in cui non ammettono le nostre debolezze e non sono inclini alla comprensione. Ammesso e non concesso che mio figlio debba comprendere le mie scelte personali. Si può al massimo sperare nel loro perdono, se li abbiamo feriti.


E noi sappiamo quanto sia difficile ... ed è per questo che non capisco come si possa anche solo pensare di poter mettere a repentaglio tutto questo solo per "star bene" qualche ora ...


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sacrosanto.
> con i figli bisogna dare l'esempio , basta continuare a nascondersi con la manfrina di mostrare le proprie fragilità.
> loro non vogliono (non devono ) vederle fino a quando non saranno degli adulti in grado di capire e discernere.


allora piangi adesso prima di ritornare a casa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E noi sappiamo quanto sia difficile ... ed è per questo che non capisco come si possa anche solo pensare di poter mettere a repentaglio tutto questo solo per "star bene" qualche ora ...


 quasi esperienza sul campo.......per l'amor di Dio.........assolutamente no.


----------



## Tebina (12 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara va bene che seguo poco..pero'io  ero rimasto che nascondeva gli incontri con il suo amante,al compagno..me leggendoti deduco che gli ha detto tutto..e lui??la tiene in casa lo stesso???


La tiene in casa lo stesso?

Sei regredito a Neanderthal?

Nessuno tiene nessuno e se proprio la voglio mettere su questo piano io non avrei dovuto tenere mattia a casa dopo la scoperta del suo tradimento..


----------



## Tebina (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non è proprio chiara la cosa.
> tebe butta un generico tradirò....ma non si sa quando come e con chi.e mattia se ne sta ma deve giocare alla caccia al tesoro.
> e tebe, toma toima cacchiacacchia  ...non è che mente...elude ed omette:singleeye:


Sapete ormai tutti che il mio concetto di moralità, omissioni, verità, cameltoe e tutto ciò che viene in mente viaggia su binari assolutamente imperscrutabili e sconosciuti ai più.


----------



## Tebina (12 Giugno 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Si infatti ... chissà come la prenderebbe Mattia se mai dovesse scoprire la "vera" verità ...
> 
> 
> no ... no ... Tebe ... metti giù quel coltello ... si faceva così per dire ... era un'ipotesi ... fantasiosa ... lo giuro !!


Stai attento kikkino....flap flap

Sei ancora dimagrito?


----------



## Tebina (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicura .
> come non lo sono sul fatto che tu creda veramente che tradire è come un week end in una beauty farm


Per me ci va molto vicino.



Non potrai mai capire come mi sento dopo.......(perchè non lo provi ovvio)


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Per me ci va molto vicino.
> 
> 
> 
> Non potrai mai capire come mi sento dopo.......(perchè non lo provi ovvio)


posso provarci, tebe.
però non posso credere che tu non sappia che per l'altro al massimo potrebbe essere come un week end di paura


----------



## Tebina (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso provarci, tebe.
> però non posso credere che tu non sappia che per l'altro al massimo potrebbe essere come un week end di paura


Il week end di paura, tranquilla, che ho passato io è stato abbondantemente superato.

Un pò per uno.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> La tiene in casa lo stesso?
> 
> Sei regredito a Neanderthal?
> 
> Nessuno tiene nessuno e se proprio la voglio mettere su questo piano io non avrei dovuto tenere mattia a casa dopo la scoperta del suo tradimento..


donna ti stai allargando troppo...ti mando la maledizione del tira poco e niente???la vuoi davvero?????

Certo che ti fa'le valigie....non mi dire che sei cosi'invornita da non metterlo in conto??


----------



## Tebina (12 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna ti stai allargando troppo...ti mando la maledizione del tira poco e niente???la vuoi davvero?????
> 
> Certo che ti fa'le valigie....non mi dire che sei cosi'invornita da non metterlo in conto??


ma certo che ho messo in conto tutto.
ma la casa è metà per uno per esempio.
E quindi nessuno sbatte fuori nessuno.

La maledizione del poco e niente ormai è diventata eterna!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Il week end di paura, tranquilla, che ho passato io è stato abbondantemente superato.
> 
> Un pò per uno.


ah, eccomiiiii


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ma certo che ho messo in conto tutto.
> ma la casa è metà per uno per esempio.
> E quindi nessuno sbatte fuori nessuno.
> 
> La maledizione del poco e niente ormai è diventata eterna!!!!!



senza figli non so come possa finire...Tebe non pensarci..se non si smette di tradire...io finirei davvero fuori...legalmente e'tutta sua..


ma  e'meglio mia cara..,,io mi associo...ti immagini tutti i mercoledi motel dalle....alle....che squallore io morirei...


----------



## Tebina (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, eccomiiiii


beh ma scusa...come potrei pensarla in modo diverso?


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Cosa potresti dire ai tuoi 2 angeli?
Digli le belle parole che hai scritto qui (una cosa tutta tua, che ti fa stare bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con loro)......vuoi che non lo capiscano?


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> *Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. *Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Racconteresti davvero tutte queste puttanate ad un figlio che sarà già sconvolto di suo??

Sarà sconvolto sicuramente, per il semplice fatto che tu e tuo marito non lo avrete di certo allevato secondo questi canoni con cui stai vivendo tu...altrimenti non ti saresti nemmeno posta il problema...


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa kikko, ma questo discorso ormai è ridondante e noioso, nonchè inefficace con noi zucche vuote


Sarà anche ridondante, inefficace e noioso...ma lo reputi sbagliato?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cosa potresti dire ai tuoi 2 angeli?
> Digli le belle parole che hai scritto qui (una cosa tutta tua, che ti fa stare bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con loro)......vuoi che non lo capiscano?


ciao Niko 74   non si puo'non approvare....:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Loth, non mi sono spiegata bene...ma mi sembrava che questo non registrato non fosse a conoscenza che tebe
> non tiene nascosto il fatto che potrebbe essere infedele...ovvio che poi non li va a raccontare :smile:


be, è un po diversa la cosa
ribadisco
se uno è convinto che il proprio modus vivendi sia accettabile dovrebbe mostrarsi per quello che è
altrimenti dimostri di costruire la tua esistenza su convenzioni che non accetti ma che sei costretto a vivere
ma ci vuole coraggio, meglio nascondersi dietro le omologazioni
dietro a ciò ceh detestiamo magari
ma ci fa sentire più sicuri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sarà anche ridondante, inefficace e noioso...ma lo reputi sbagliato?


sbagliato no, ma poco conforme alla realtà sì

da queste descrizioni sembra che la vita di una famiglia sia solo un crogiuolo di discussioni e conti da pagare

e di solito queste descrizioni banalizzate escono proprio da chi non mette in dubbio la famiglia, la coppia e la fedeltà

questo mi preoccupa un pò


----------



## emmeci (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sbagliato no, ma poco conforme alla realtà sì
> 
> da queste descrizioni sembra che la vita di una famiglia sia solo un crogiuolo di discussioni e conti da pagare
> 
> ...


spiego meglio
non ho nessuna intenzione di rivelare quanto ai figli
era solo un'ipotesi
e vedo dalle risposte che il grado di bacchettonagine è elevato
non discuto il fatto che il mio comportamento sia scorretto
e non cerco alibi o giustificazioni
ma la casa del mulino bianco esiste solo nella pubblicità
e siete cosi sicuri/e che ogni esigenza personale si esaudisca all'interno della coppia?
bisognerebbe giudicare la vita per quello che è
non per quello che dovrebbe essere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


I tuoi figli si faranno una ragione, basta che l'abbia anche te


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> e siete cosi sicuri/e che ogni esigenza personale si esaudisca all'interno della coppia?


Noi no, ma i tuoi figli si.
o meglio è quello che fate credere a loro...


----------



## Spider (12 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Noi no, ma i tuoi figli si.
> o meglio è quello che fate credere a loro...


...se è per questo, anche al marito, agli amici ed ai parenti...
la prima a creare una famiglia da mulino bianco e a tenerci ... è proprio lei...
...bacchettona al contrario...però.


----------



## tesla (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' spareresti tutte quelle puttanate ai tuoi due angeli?


:rotfl:



emmeci ha detto:


> spiego meglio
> non ho nessuna intenzione di rivelare quanto ai figli
> era solo un'ipotesi
> e vedo dalle risposte che il grado di bacchettonagine è elevato


anche il grado di ipocrisia, falsità, doppiezza, viscidezza è elevato.
 ed è bello quando arriva un nuovo contributo a spiegare quanto sia lecito mentire, oibò agli angeli, per giustificare i propri pruriti.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *sbagliato no*, ma poco conforme alla realtà sì
> 
> da queste descrizioni sembra che la vita di una famiglia sia solo un crogiuolo di discussioni e conti da pagare
> 
> ...


Se non è sbagliato, nel mio limitato modo di vedere le cose, *è** giusto *

Poi non capisco cosa intendi col "non mette in dubbio famiglia, coppia e fedeltà"...personalmente io da quando mi è capitata sta cosa metto in dubbio tutto questo. Prima effettivamente no. 
Mi sa che come al solito dovrai esplicare meglio quello che intendi affinche io possa comprendere


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> spiego meglio
> non ho nessuna intenzione di rivelare quanto ai figli
> era solo un'ipotesi
> e vedo dalle risposte che il grado di bacchettonagine è elevato
> ...


Mah...la casa del mulino bianco esiste si solo nelle pubblicità...però a me pare che tu ci tenga a far apparire ai tuoi "angeli" che essa esista...ovviamente considerato che non hai nessuna intenzione di rivelare loro il tutto...ci mancherebbe 

Mi hai fatto tornare in mente "La casa del mulino bianco" che anche mia moglie tirò fuori tra le migliaia di motivazioni contrastanti quando scoprii che mi tradiva. Evidentemente noi "bacchettoni" abbiamo uno standard di banalità che utlizziamo (come diceva Chiara)...molti traditori invece hanno un altro standard di banalità


----------



## makapaka (12 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Da figlia di genitori "separati" a causa di un tradimento posso dire che è una botta tremenda...io credo che mi abbia fatto più male il tradimento di mio padre che quello del mio ex compagno...


Ho vissuto anch'io il tradimento di mio padre e la disperazione di mia madre, ai tempi avevo 25 anni, e l'ho vissuta malissimo.....anche perchè mi accorsi della tresca......Mi ci vollero anni prima che ripresi un rapporto civile con lui...sono trascorsi quasi 20 e ho ancora un ricordo nitido del fattaccio...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Da figlia di genitori "separati" a causa di un tradimento posso dire che è una botta tremenda...io credo che mi abbia fatto più male il tradimento di mio padre che quello del mio ex compagno...


da figlio di genitori ultraconservativi che si tradivano allegramente a vicenda, ci siamo fatti una ragione. se c'era un tentativo reale per il quale conveniva comunque restare in questa brodaglia, era il tentativo di lavare i panni sporchi in famiglia e discutere apertamente i problemi. purtroppo non era sempre facile. ma la botta al riguardo dei reciproci tradimenti se l'hanno presa i miei genitori, noi bambini eravamo soltanto spettatori di un dramma.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se non è sbagliato, nel mio limitato modo di vedere le cose, *è** giusto *


Splendido esempio per spiegare la razionalità. Nel mondo dei sentimenti non esiste un puro bianco o nero, falso o giusto, ma anche l'assenza (di sentimenti). Il pensiero razionale è sempre alla ricerca di contrapposizioni e per trovare soluzioni e spiegazioni facili e logici e non può funzionare a lungo nei rapporti personali. L'aggiunta dello stato "indefinito" o "assente" è il fattore indispensabile della crescita personale, dove ogni spiegazione logica ha anche uno spiraglio aperto verso l'ignoto.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Splendido esempio per spiegare la razionalità.* Nel mondo dei sentimenti non esiste un puro bianco o nero, falso o giusto, ma anche l'assenza (di sentimenti). Il pensiero razionale è sempre alla ricerca di contrapposizioni e per trovare soluzioni e spiegazioni facili e logici e non può funzionare a lungo nei rapporti personali. L'aggiunta dello stato "indefinito" o "assente" è il fattore indispensabile della crescita personale, dove ogni spiegazione logica ha anche uno spiraglio aperto verso l'ignoto.


Certamente io sono uno che usa molto la razionalità...questo è innegabile. Personalmente mi verrebbe da spiegare razionalmente anche quello che hai detto sopra e magari molti "non razionali" mi direbbero, come tu hai fatto, che è facile ragionare cosi....
Io invece reputo comodo e facile pensare che tutto può essere aperto verso l'ignoto e in pratica ci si sente autorizzati a fare tutto quello che cavolo ci pare perché tanto in un qualche modo alla fine è "giusto".

Spero di essermi spiegato decentemente


----------



## Flavia (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> spiego meglio
> non ho nessuna intenzione di rivelare quanto ai figli
> era solo un'ipotesi
> e vedo dalle risposte che il grado di bacchettonagine è elevato
> ...


uno si immagina tante belle cose poi scopre che la vita è una gran fregatura
e allora che fare?
ciascuno si arrangia come può, chi sopporta in silenzio, e chi cerca altrove momenti di quella vita che non ha altrove, per poi riuscire a non stare male nel proprio quotidiano
in generale quello che trovo scorretto è nascondersi dietro ai figli
siamo sicuri chela sola paura nel venire scoperti sia il probabile giudizio dei figli?
oppure fa paura anche il giudizio della famiglia e del microcosmo di persone che ci circondano?


----------



## ZoDyAkO (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Fai una valutazione del rischio ipotizzando la situazione peggiore. Ne vale ancora la pena? Secondo me un tradimento si puo' perdonare, sono le bugie che lo contornano a distruggere tutto. Se ne vale ancora la pena allora sei una persona molto egoista, se invece non ne vale piu' la pena trova una strada coerente, corretta, e seguila.

S*B


----------



## Spider (12 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> uno si immagina tante belle cose poi scopre che la vita è una gran fregatura
> e allora che fare?
> ciascuno si arrangia come può, chi sopporta in silenzio, e chi cerca altrove momenti di quella vita che non ha altrove, per poi riuscire a non stare male nel proprio quotidiano
> in generale quello che trovo scorretto è nascondersi dietro ai figli
> ...


..qui si sta parlando di una donna in carriera, arrivata, madre splendida di splendidi figli e all'occorenza anche splendida moglie... con "tanta" famiglia dentro, e in cui il tradimento sembra poco più che un sfizio, un gioco, che certo non scalfisce minimamente le sue granitiche convinzioni.

la famiglia è fatta, abbandoniamo le illusioni e godiamoci un pò di aria nuova. in fondo la "vita" deve essere vista per quello che è, non per come uno la vorrebbe.... hai capito,... la mammina?

la preuccupazione più evidente, non è il tradimento in sè e neanche le sue possibili ripercussioni, piuttosto la ricerca della risposta da dare ai propri "angeli" se mai venissero a sapere...

come dire tra le tante domande che una brava mammima si pone riguardo ai suoi pargoli...se mandarli al corso di nuoto o di equitazione, se fargli frequentare questo o quello... se e se, ci sia anche l'innocente domanda: cosa cazzo gli racconto ora....?
devo trovare una scusa...


----------



## Eretteo (12 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica
> E gia' qui uno abbandona ogni speranza,senza nemmeno avvicinarsi all'entrata del limbo....
> na ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale
> Perche',una ragazzina invece di andare su faccialibro,su tweet,su blog si mette a scrivere al venerdi di repubblica,adesso?
> ...


Ma perche' mai?
La famiglia del bianco mulino e' solo una bieca astrazione commerciale dei viscidi borghesi schiavi del capitale,genuflessi basapiletta non appena scorgono la sottanona del prete,tutti fumo e niente arrosto.
I tuoi angeli saranno fieri dei trofei falluti che puoi annoverare sulla corazza da guerra.
E chi osera' darti della troia non e' che un bieco esponente della reazione,falso ed ipocrita come tutti quei bacchettoni che avranno l'ardire di alzare mezzo ciglio di disappunto,per obiettare insulsaggini verso quelli che sono solo tuoi sacrosanti diritti.
Tanti saluti a tuo marito.
Miserabile beccaccione.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' mai?
> La famiglia del bianco mulino e' solo una bieca astrazione commerciale dei viscidi borghesi schiavi del capitale,genuflessi basapiletta non appena scorgono la sottanona del prete,tutti fumo e niente arrosto.
> I tuoi angeli saranno fieri dei trofei falluti che puoi annoverare sulla corazza da guerra.
> E chi osera' darti della troia non e' che un bieco esponente della reazione,falso ed ipocrita come tutti quei bacchettoni che avranno l'ardire di alzare mezzo ciglio di disappunto,per obiettare insulsaggini verso quelli che sono solo tuoi sacrosanti diritti.
> ...



cmq io da ragazzina mi leggevo con piacere il venerdì di repubblica, e la rubrica della aspesi la trovavo molto interessante


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2012)

Leggendo tutte ste pagine ho notato un lieve massacro nei confronti
di questa donna ..
che a me sembra non mettesse in dubbio nè la sua relazione extra , n'è il suo matrimonio..
ma volesse solo pareri su come potessero prenderla i figli se scoprissero il tutto..
E se anche lei li chiama angeli a noi che c'è frega...
sono figli suoi potrà definirli come vuole che abbiano 2 o 10 o 20 o 30 anni..


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


 Qualunque altra spiegazione diversa dal: "Scusate, mamma ha fatto una cazzata", potrebbe suonare irritante.
Anche se tu non pensi che sia una cazzata.
Anche se pensi di avere assolutamente diritto a questa "boccata d'aria" tutta per te.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Giugno 2012)

.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...paura dell'armonia del focolare?
> 
> beh, può succedere, quando tutto è stato" inquadrato", anche il tradimento.
> 
> ...



scopate.


quindi , a parere mio alt a tutte cazzate e negare. i ragazzi non hanno bisogno di sapere con chi scopi.
_
Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei
_

Ecco, questo modo di vivere queste scelte mi fa semplicemente schifo.

nessuno e soprattutto i figli che hai scelto DELIBERATAMENTE ti sottopongono  a quello stress di cui parli, semmai è la  responsabilità della asienda, gli impegni di  cuoca o il ruolo della stiratrice o donna delle pulizie che ti stressa .


gli vorresti anche dire che invece se scopi con tuo marito la storia ti farebbe male ?


taci, nega, ed evita di dire ste stronzate. meglio una enorme bugia a fin di bene ( si fa per dire ) che un discorso cosi ipocrita quanto dannoso.


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggendo tutte ste pagine ho notato un lieve massacro nei confronti
> di questa donna ..
> che a me sembra non mettesse in dubbio nè la sua relazione extra , n'è il suo matrimonio..
> ma volesse solo pareri su come potessero prenderla i figli se scoprissero il tutto..
> ...


..il massacro non è lieve ma piuttosto pesante direi...tutto meritato

dietro il termine "angeli" c'è molto di più di quello che può sembrare, c'è la volontà e determinazione di una mamma,
di creare e aver creato una "armonia" perfetta in cui riporre questi angeli, c'è la consapevolezza dell'innocente beatitudine in cui essi vivono e la voglia profonda di proteggerla tutta questa armonia...

 se la protezione è dal mondo esterno, la signora forse ci sta riuscendo benissimo... molto meno se li deve proteggere da lei stessa.
...ai figli potrebbere rispondere quello che ha risposto a noi: bambini cari, la casa del mulino bianco non esiste ed io ho fatto l'errore di farvelo credere, da oggi guardate la vita per quello che è realmente e non per come pensate doveva essere...e che io ancora vi ho fatto credere.
..questa si, che è una bella "corazza" verso in mondo...


----------



## ferita (13 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Tranquilla, se sei brava ed accorta nessuno si accorgerà di niente, neanche la tua coscienza perchè non ce l'hai!


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2012)

Ma io tanto accanimaneto non lo capisco
Sarà che ci sono passata
Sarà che non è sempre tutto comprensibile ..certo si può dire di no ma non giudico non voglio nel modo + assoluto

Di sicuro famiglia mulino bianco io lo dico da sempre ai miei tre figli, non esiste, non gliela vendo perché non è così, è un gran casino tenere insieme tutto punto e si deve essere molto bravi in due
Non sappiamo cosa è successo a questa signora i motivi perché..aldi questi argomenti nella rubrica della aspesi ne ho già lette di situaz similim e anche lei non bacchetta come si bacchetta qui dentro

Non so.
Io ad es non potevo più vivere così
Ma ho una cara amica 50 enne che va avanti con amico da 10 anni, direi una cosa + spirituale? Di conforto? Con qualche scivolata lo so
Lei riesce, hanno entrambi famiglia e non vogliono rovinare la vita a tutti.
Io non potrei. Lei si.
E vi giuro non è una stupida ne un’insensibile.
Una donna molto impegnata, troppo forse.
Non so io non giudico più
Conosco mogli fedeli e bacchettone e pessime mamme x dire.
Non giudico più.


----------



## ferita (13 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma io tanto accanimaneto non lo capisco
> Sarà che ci sono passata
> Sarà che non è sempre tutto comprensibile ..certo si può dire di no ma non giudico non voglio nel modo + assoluto
> 
> ...



Se hai scritto qui vuol dire che hai paura che i tuoi figli sappiano.
Perchè hai paura se per te è tutto nella norma?
Continua la tua vita come hai fatto finora.
Tanto chi semina raccoglie...vedremo che raccoglierai!


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se hai scritto qui vuol dire che hai paura che i tuoi figli sappiano.
> Perchè hai paura se per te è tutto nella norma?
> Continua la tua vita come hai fatto finora.
> Tanto chi semina raccoglie...vedremo che raccoglierai!



Ma ferita butti i dadi?:rotfl:
Io cosa c’entro?
Era un pensiero x sta donna
Sbaglierà o meno ma non sono x la caccia alle streghe


----------



## ferita (13 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma ferita butti i dadi?:rotfl:
> Io cosa c’entro?
> Era un pensiero x sta donna
> Sbaglierà o meno ma non sono x la caccia alle streghe


Scusami scusami....ho sbagliato


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Scusami scusami....ho sbagliato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggendo tutte ste pagine ho notato un lieve massacro nei confronti
> di questa donna ..
> che a me sembra non mettesse in dubbio nè la sua relazione extra , n'è il suo matrimonio..
> ma volesse solo pareri su come potessero prenderla i figli se scoprissero il tutto..
> ...



già per questo saresti indegna di risposta :mrgreen:

comunque....può chiamarli anche mostri, non è questo il punto

si trattava della visione globale che traspariva dalla descrizione di emmeci della propria vita.

trovo invece che molti di quelli che l'hanno massacrata abbiano perfettamente centrato il punto (poi se vogliamo possiamo discutere all'infinito sui modi e sulle reali consapevolezza e credibilità di questi utenti)

e cioè:

perchè mai una che trasgredisce all'immagine di famiglia/rapporti interfamigliari che evidentemente si è creata e costruita dovrebbe avere l'esigenza di spiegare ai propri figli le sue motivazioni?
noi genitori abbiamo il dovere di andare incontro alle esigenze dei nostri figli, non di giustificare loro le nostre scelte


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggendo tutte ste pagine ho notato un lieve massacro nei confronti
> di questa donna ..
> che a me sembra non mettesse in dubbio nè la sua relazione extra ,* n'è* il suo matrimonio..
> ma volesse solo pareri su come potessero prenderla i figli se scoprissero il tutto..
> ...


...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ...



il n'è mi era sfuggito


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2012)

noi genitori abbiamo il dovere di andare incontro alle esigenze dei nostri figli, non di giustificare loro le nostre scelte

sono ababstanza d'accordo
così come loro non dovranno giustificarle a noi


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> già per questo saresti indegna di risposta :mrgreen:
> 
> perchè mai una che trasgredisce all'immagine di famiglia/rapporti interfamigliari che evidentemente si è creata e costruita dovrebbe avere l'esigenza di spiegare ai propri figli le sue motivazioni?
> noi genitori abbiamo il dovere di andare incontro alle esigenze dei nostri figli, non di giustificare loro le nostre scelte



finalmente quel diplomino tanto bistrattato sta rivivendo i suoi momenti di fulgore!!!!
non studiai indarno!!

finalmente una risata


----------



## kikko64 (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...
> *perchè mai una che trasgredisce all'immagine di famiglia/rapporti interfamigliari che evidentemente si è creata e costruita dovrebbe avere l'esigenza di spiegare ai propri figli le sue motivazioni?
> noi genitori abbiamo il dovere di andare incontro alle esigenze dei nostri figli, non di giustificare loro le nostre scelte*


Concordo. E' proprio per questo che ho definito ipocrita l'atteggiamento della "signora" nei confronti dei figli.


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> noi genitori abbiamo il dovere di andare incontro alle esigenze dei nostri figli, non di giustificare loro le nostre scelte
> 
> sono ababstanza d'accordo
> così come loro non dovranno giustificarle a noi


e quindi una volta assolte le loro esigenze, cibo, vestiario, ricarica cellulare etcetc sei a posto con la coscienza e il dare anche un esempio corretto di condotta morale e' un optional...

ma rob' de matt'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e quindi una volta assolte le loro esigenze, cibo, vestiario, ricarica cellulare etcetc sei a posto con la coscienza e il dare anche un esempio corretto di condotta morale e' un optional...
> 
> ma rob' de matt'...
> 
> ahahahahah


No, non è un optional di certo
Se si riesce in tutto meglio

Ma io se debbo pensare magari di essere figlia di una donna infelice non appagata o di un padre non so cosa preferirei
Se mio papà di fosse preso una dose di libertà fuori da un rapporto stanco e privo di tenerezze..non so se potrei giudicarlo così male idem mia madre x dire

Non sono così categorica inflessibile non li vedo come dei perfetti ma con i loro limiti umani che comportano anche errori e debolezze
Non ho più 4 anni

qianti anni hai stermy? è solo una curiosità


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Emmeci!

Tu sei un'anima pura che scorrazza per i cieli più alti ed hai paura di cadere.
La tua paura è tanto più giustificata quanto più fragile è la tua osteoporosi e tanto più alti sono i tuoi tacchi.
Ma, in verità, è tutto un problema di profanazione.
La profanazione infatti, è quella caratteristica tutta umana di consacrarsi inopinatamente ed avere paura di sconsacrarsi, facendo, nè più nè meno, quello che qualsiasi piccione farebbe su una statua di Garibaldi al parco, cioè quello che è fisiologico e per nulla irrispettoso per chi non si sente nè parte nè figlio del Risorgimento.
Ma la profanazione migliore, quella femminile cioè, è un'astuta forma di mascondiglio per le chiavi, non come sotto al tappetino d'ingresso, come fanno in tanti, e neppure nel vaso di begonie appassite affianco all'uscio, perchè quella è un'arte solo di chi ha il pollice verde.
E' invece come consegnarle alla vicina di casa, quella zoccola più ciarliera di una parrucchiera e più falsa dei baci di certe prozie che vedi solo a Natale o quando c'è un funerale.
Lei, la vicina, è il vero colostro della vita, una sensazione come di assorbimento ed un tantum rosa che rinfresca così bene l'alito delle donne che si inginocchiano servili e ingoiano l'amaro frutto dei limoni faticosamente spemuti.
La Natalia lo sa benissimo che le troie sono così chiamate per la prigrizia maschile e  la dabbenaggine del gentil sesso, e, poichè ella è una signorotta dabbene, non si diletta nelle scurrilità.
E fa bene!
Voi non lo fareste avendo occhiali dalla foggia tanto ardita calati sul naso?
Ma questo è un altro, e ben più complesso, discorso.
Ah, sì, la profanazione.
Cioè quella roba che per farla o rischiarla bisogna prima santificarsi.
Ah, sì ,ormai è troppo tardi.

Convinci i tuoi angioletti della bontà della ierodulìa, ma per gradi, mi raccomando, e non avrai più paura di uscire dal tempio!
O che loro ci entrino per caso.

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma io tanto accanimaneto non lo capisco
> Sarà che ci sono passata
> Sarà che non è sempre tutto comprensibile ..certo si può dire di no ma non giudico non voglio nel modo + assoluto
> 
> ...


Ciao Rossi!
Bel post mia cara...
Vorrei aggiungere che tante volte guardando il lato esterno delle famiglie può capitare di pensare che vediamo sospirando negli altri delle famiglie del mulino bianco no? Poi magari chissà che acque si agitano dentro le mura domestiche.
Si non bisogna giudicare e tenere sempre in tasca dieci schei da bacucco eh? Che non si sa mai...:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> già per questo saresti indegna di risposta :mrgreen:
> 
> comunque....può chiamarli anche mostri, non è questo il punto
> 
> ...


Ma scusa na roba
rileggendo emmeci mi pare che non ci sia esigenza ma costrizione contingente eh?
Mi pare che la domanda fosse
Se mi beccano come mi giustifico?

Mi dispiece Chiara, ma i giudizi dei figli sul nostro mondo affettivo sono impietosi e spietati.

Provare per credere.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e quindi una volta assolte le loro esigenze, cibo, vestiario, ricarica cellulare etcetc sei a posto con la coscienza e il dare anche un esempio corretto di condotta morale e' un optional...
> 
> ma rob' de matt'...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ciò Ma se io vado dietro alle esigenze di mia figlia...ehm...
capo un anno non mi bastano due finanziarie eh?
Invece la mia politica è:
Carina con i tuoi soldi fai quello che vuoi tu...
Cn i miei faccio quello che voglio io...carina.
Puoi sempre guadagnare qualcosa facendo dei lavoretti in casa...

Ah ma l'esigenza di pulirsi la camera non ce l'ha...

Ma mi ha risposto...ah ok...allora me sposo un teron...

ahahahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> già per questo saresti indegna di risposta :mrgreen:
> 
> comunque....può chiamarli anche mostri, non è questo il punto
> 
> ...


Magari perchè mai prima di aver letto l'articolo si era posta queste domande .....
poi bene o male mi sembra che tutte le persone che vivono con altri abbiano di primo impatto l'istinto di giustificare e spiegare cose che agli altri sembrano  non far parte della stessa...

Per me per il rosso dipende un po dai punti di vista...


Vorrei vedere se anche tu venissi beccata faresti così la sbruffona davanti a figlia/marito ...
poi percarità magari si ....




Eretteo ha detto:


> ...




Anche qui mi sembra ci sia un mondo di perfetti che non sbagliano mai una virgola...
ma purtroppo fuori dal vostro mondo è pieno di gente imperfetta che sbaglia ...
sarà ovviamente l'ignoranza o l'incapacità di stare in una società di perfetti ....
Ma tutti voi perfetti vi fate mai un esamino di coscienza?
Spero di si per voi per stare su di un piano diverso dagli altri....

E comunque per la cronaca sicuramente farò o avrò fatto altri errori scusate di non poter essere al vostro livello di cultura e intelligenza e saper vivere perchè sono di basso rango:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba
> rileggendo emmeci mi pare che non ci sia esigenza ma costrizione contingente eh?
> Mi pare che la domanda fosse
> Se mi beccano come mi giustifico?
> ...


forse perchè i figli vedono i genitori come un esempio da seguire? forse perchè i figli ci "idealizzano"?? forse perchè scoprendo un tradimento crolla il loro modo di intendere la famiglia?


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi ha risposto...ah ok...allora me sposo un teron...


Facile che ne frequenti,gli adolescenti per ribellione fanno apposta cio' che i genitori aborrono.
E piu' cerchi di vietarglielo,piu' s'incaponiscono.
Se vuoi smontarla basta riderle in faccia e dirle; "E chi te lo vieta?
Tanto poi per tutta la vita te lo godi TU,mica IO"


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche qui mi sembra ci sia un mondo di perfetti che non sbagliano mai una virgola...
> ma purtroppo fuori dal vostro mondo è pieno di gente imperfetta che sbaglia ...
> sarà ovviamente l'ignoranza o l'incapacità di stare in una società di perfetti ....
> Ma tutti voi perfetti vi fate mai un esamino di coscienza?
> ...


La perfezione non e' di questo mondo,la mia voleva essere una cosa a meta' fra critica costruttiva e pubblicita' progresso  :sonar::sonar:


----------



## Carola (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè i figli vedono i genitori come un esempio da seguire? forse perchè i figli ci "idealizzano"?? forse perchè scoprendo un tradimento crolla il loro modo di intendere la famiglia?


Io ad es non voglio essere idealizzata nella maniera + assoluta da nessuno figuriamoci da loro i miei figli
Qnd mi vedono stanca giu arrabbiata con il papà lo spiego
Spiego cosa mi fa male ferisce
Mi hanno vista piangere e senza drammi ho spiegato loro che non è sempre facile sempre bello
E sono tre ragazzini i sicuri di se sensibili altruisti

Saranno preparati? Non lo so
Di sicuro non sono sconvolti dalle mie eventuali debolezze

Certo dovessi dire loro ho tradito papà ora non capirebbero nemmeno
Un domani può essere che si
Non lo so


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba
> rileggendo emmeci mi pare che non ci sia esigenza ma costrizione contingente eh?
> Mi pare che la domanda fosse
> *Se mi beccano come mi giustifico?*
> ...



e chi ha detto il contrario?

a ognuno il proprio ruolo, mi sembra palese che i nostri figli avranno questo atteggiamento a prescindere dalle nostre scelte: troveranno il modo per criticarci (poco o tanto) comunque.

*ma perchè lei dovrebbe giustificarsi?
*
e poi che senso ha questo: provare per credere?
sono o non sono madre anch'io?


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io ad es non voglio essere idealizzata nella maniera + assoluta da nessuno figuriamoci da loro i miei figli
> Qnd mi vedono stanca giu arrabbiata con il papà lo spiego
> Spiego cosa mi fa male ferisce
> Mi hanno vista piangere e senza drammi ho spiegato loro che non è sempre facile sempre bello
> ...


Brava ros, in famiglia mia c'erano tanti segreti che non sono serviti a un bel cazzo!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La perfezione non e' di questo mondo,la mia voleva essere una cosa a meta' fra critica costruttiva e pubblicita' progresso  :sonar::sonar:



Allora potresti farlo anche notare ad una nota marca di cellulari che in automatico di mettono le parole e magari scrivendo di fretta e in piccolissimo uno non nota gli errori


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè i figli vedono i genitori come un esempio da seguire? forse perchè i figli ci "idealizzano"?? forse perchè scoprendo un tradimento crolla il loro modo di intendere la famiglia?


No..
Semplicemente perchè..
I figli
Vorrebbero
che noi
fossimo i loro servi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Facile che ne frequenti,gli adolescenti per ribellione fanno apposta cio' che i genitori aborrono.
> E piu' cerchi di vietarglielo,piu' s'incaponiscono.
> Se vuoi smontarla basta riderle in faccia e dirle; "E chi te lo vieta?
> Tanto poi per tutta la vita te lo godi TU,mica IO"


Rischioso:
Me toca dopo
Mantenere figlia e genero...

ahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No..
> Semplicemente perchè..
> I* figli
> Vorrebbero
> ...


mai pensata una cosa del genere dei miei genitori! MAI!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e chi ha detto il contrario?
> 
> a ognuno il proprio ruolo, mi sembra palese che i nostri figli avranno questo atteggiamento a prescindere dalle nostre scelte: troveranno il modo per criticarci (poco o tanto) comunque.
> 
> ...


Bon...giriamoli così allora.
Tua figlia entra in casa e ti becca sul divano ad amoreggiare on uno che non è suo padre.

Cosa capita?
Cosa le dici?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mai pensata una cosa del genere dei miei genitori! MAI!


E ma tu non sei iena
Tu sei brava bambina no?


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma tu non sei iena
> Tu sei brava bambina no?


forse perchè i miei genitori non mi hanno fatto diventare una iena?


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon...giriamoli così allora.
> Tua figlia entra in casa e ti becca sul divano ad amoreggiare on uno che non è suo padre.
> 
> Cosa capita?
> Cosa le dici?




o prendi il due e chiedi la separazione oppure NON le dici quelle cagate che sono state espresse nel post iniziale.

a. la rassicuri sul bene che vuoi a lei.

b la rassicuri sul bene che il padre le vuole

c. NON le dici che ami tanto suo padre, le dici la verita'. rassicurandola comunque che NON sarà abbandonata.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè i miei genitori non mi hanno fatto diventare una iena?


Ecco visto sempre colpa dei genitori lo sapevo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> o prendi il due e chiedi la separazione oppure NON le dici quelle cagate che sono state espresse nel post iniziale.
> 
> a. la rassicuri sul bene che vuoi a lei.
> 
> ...


Ecco brava hai riassunto in 3 punti quello che chiedeva emmeci.
Tutto il resto è stato in più.:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco visto sempre colpa dei genitori lo sapevo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'ambiente in cui un bambino cresce è fondamentale! altrimenti saremmo tutti autonomi appena nati e non ci servirebbero le "cure parentali"


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ambiente in cui un bambino cresce è fondamentale! altrimenti saremmo tutti autonomi appena nati e non ci servirebbero le "cure parentali"


Si ma capisci che i casini iniziano quando sei al supermercato con il bambino seduto sul carrello...
E scopri come mai per la prima volta...
Alle casse
Ci siano tutte quelle caramelle...

Hai ragione l'ambiente è fondamentale!


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> noi genitori abbiamo il dovere di andare incontro alle esigenze dei nostri figli, non di giustificare loro le nostre scelte
> 
> sono ababstanza d'accordo
> così come loro non dovranno giustificarle a noi


...siamo una grande famiglia!!!... facciamo ognuno come cazzo ci pare!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> spiego meglio
> non ho nessuna intenzione di rivelare quanto ai figli
> era solo un'ipotesi
> e vedo dalle risposte che il grado di bacchettonagine è elevato
> ...


Secondo me i figli non sono al mondo per comprendere le nostre debolezze, quello sarebbe il compitino dei genitori ed appunto, certe cosine si tengono all'interno della coppia. Quindi se ti vuoi preparare l'arringa in caso facciano 'tana per mamma' ti consiglio di pensare a qualcos'altro, se non vuoi vedere gli angeli trasformarsi. A proposito, bacchettona un par de ciufoli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e chi ha detto il contrario?
> 
> a ognuno il proprio ruolo, mi sembra palese che i nostri figli avranno questo atteggiamento a prescindere dalle nostre scelte: troveranno il modo per criticarci (poco o tanto) comunque.
> 
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora potresti farlo anche notare ad una nota marca di cellulari che in automatico di mettono le parole e magari scrivendo di fretta e in piccolissimo uno non nota gli errori


Il cellulare e' uno strumento demoniaco,e piu' si va avanti e peggio e'......ci manca solo che lo usino per vedere se in macchina facciamo i 51 all'ora,cosi' per far le multe non serve nemmeno piu' il vigile,ci pensa il gestore telefonico a scalarle dal credito residuo.
Dannati ingegneri elettronici.
Viva la cabina col vecchio gettone!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rischioso:
> Me toca dopo
> Mantenere figlia e genero...
> 
> ahahahahaahahaha


Eh,no,qui casca l'asino!
Se sei abbastanza adulta da sposartelo,poi te levi dae bae.
E quando per le feste comandate,reali ed immaginarie lui vuol riunire tutto il parentado fino al 17esimo grado,a spiattellare roba da mangiare per 3 giorni ci pensa lei.
E che non si azzardi a farsi vedere finche' la guerra non e' terminata.
Comoda la vita con la servitu',patti chiari ed amicizia lunga....  :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me i figli non sono al mondo per comprendere le nostre debolezze, quello sarebbe il compitino dei genitori ed appunto, certe cosine si tengono all'interno della coppia. Quindi se ti vuoi preparare l'arringa in caso facciano 'tana per mamma' ti consiglio di pensare a qualcos'altro, se non vuoi vedere gli angeli trasformarsi. A proposito, bacchettona un par de ciufoli.


Posso dire una cosa?
Mia madre ha sempre "odiato" suo padre: il mio adorato nonno.
Mia madre tutta sempre su per i preti e la parrocchia, mio nonno invece tutto su per le cotole dele donne.

Una volta mia madre si è permessa di snifotare in casa mia assistendo ad un battibecco tra me e mia figlia...

E mi fa...mi rivedo io con mio padre...

Risposi...Il nonno diceva che non ti piegavi nemmeno con la vispia sulle gambe.
Ti ha sempre detto che quando sonava la cucca della fabbrica tu dovevi tornare a casa...
Lo hai mai fatto? No.

Oramai siamo in un mondo dove i genitori devono obbedire ai figli.
Da non credere.

Tornando a bomba...
I figli di sta signora sono grandi no?
E avranno le loro idee...

Voglio dire io mi incazzerei se avessi scoperto mia madre ( e devo dire che da piccolo ho notato più uomini che l'hanno corteggiata)...ad avere una relazione adulterina dopo che mi ha spaccato il culo solo perchè ha trovato i preservativi nel mio cassetto eh?

Penso che i figli siano possessivi e gelosi.
Se vedono un genitore che ha certe attenzioni verso una persona che non è il loro genitore fanno una faccia così...

Ehi tu che cosa fai con mia madre?
Ehi tu mamma cosa fai con questo qui? Se mia mamma e lui non è mio papà.

Ma per come sono fatto io, dato che mi sono staccato prestissimo dalla famiglia, che so se a 20 anni avessi beccato mia madre con uno...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...l'avrei coglionata per almeno dieci settimane...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...

No come quella volta che fece irruzione nella mia casa a Bologna...e disse alla tipa che era nel mio letto...
Ma chi sei tu...la sua morosa?
E lei...ah io no eh? 

Ma porc...porc...porc...
Uno non può andare a lezione...in santa pace...
La mamma viene a trovarlo senza avvisare...e trova una tizia che le apre la porta....

Ma porcc...porc....porc...

Ma uffi dei...
Avevamo fatto una cena la sera prima poi cosa fai mandi via queste ragazze che non ci sono gli autobus?
Insomma voglio dire...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Mia madre ha sempre "odiato" suo padre: il mio adorato nonno.
> Mia madre tutta sempre su per i preti e la parrocchia, mio nonno invece tutto su per le cotole dele donne.
> 
> ...


Bon, allora ti replico fuori dai denti: se un genitore tradisce il proprio partner, ed è così coglione da farsi scoprire dai figli, sta facendo un'emerita figura di cacca. E come molti dovrebbero sapere, a quel punto conviene stare fermi perchè la cacca... più la pesti e più puzza. Oppure se preferisci, non ci si ripulisce la coscienza sparando un mucchio di frasi trite su un figlio già sconvolto da quello che tu hai permesso che scoprisse.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, allora ti replico fuori dai denti: se un genitore tradisce il proprio partner, ed è così coglione da farsi scoprire dai figli, sta facendo un'emerita figura di cacca. E come molti dovrebbero sapere, a quel punto conviene stare fermi perchè la cacca... più la pesti e più puzza. Oppure se preferisci, non ci si ripulisce la coscienza sparando un mucchio di frasi trite su un figlio già sconvolto da quello che tu hai permesso che scoprisse.


Si certo...
Te do rason...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, allora ti replico fuori dai denti: se un genitore tradisce il proprio partner, ed è così coglione da farsi scoprire dai figli, sta facendo un'emerita figura di cacca. E come molti dovrebbero sapere, a quel punto conviene stare fermi perchè la cacca... più la pesti e più puzza. Oppure se preferisci, non ci si ripulisce la coscienza sparando un mucchio di frasi trite su un figlio già sconvolto da quello che tu hai permesso che scoprisse.


:up:


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ...


..riprendere le persone, su evidenti errori di distrazione...quando è ovvio che spesso si scrive di getto, senza soffermarsi... non rende onore a nessuno... nemmeno a te... e a quella che ha voluto sottolineare dopo...
non sei meglio per come scrivi... semmai per quello che scrivi!!!!!


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> spiego meglio
> non ho nessuna intenzione di rivelare quanto ai figli
> era solo un'ipotesi
> e vedo dalle risposte che il grado di bacchettonagine è elevato
> ...


No, io non ne sono sicura.

Ma se la coppia non appaga le tue esigenze sessuali o sentimentali non sei obbligata a starci dentro.

Io reputo un po' contraddittorio dire 'la coppia non esaudisce ogni mia esigenza' e al tempo stesso 'non mi separerò mai'. Perchè questo assolutismo? Perchè questa contraddizione?

A volte ho la sensazione che i più attaccati all'idea di famiglia tradizionale, i più lontani dalla vera libertà, siano proprio i traditori.

Io penso che la famiglia non sia per tutti. C'è chi ha bisogno di chiudere capitoli e cambiare pagine. Non c'è nulla di male in questo. Quello che stride è l'incoerenza tra questa esigenza di libertà e il bisogno assoluto di famiglia angelica e idealizzata.

Me la sapresti spiegare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..riprendere le persone, su evidenti errori di distrazione...quando è ovvio che spesso si scrive di getto, senza soffermarsi... non rende onore a nessuno... nemmeno a te... e a quella che ha voluto sottolineare dopo...
> non sei meglio per come scrivi... semmai per quello che scrivi!!!!!



hai qualche problema con me?

sono plurilaureata in lettere, certi errori mi fanno ribrezzo come a te i tradimenti di tua moglie
nel mio sistema di riferimento che a contenuti di un certo spessore corrisponda l'adeguata forma grammaticale è solo che un bene


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai qualche problema con me?
> 
> sono plurilaureata in lettere, certi errori mi fanno ribrezzo come a te i tradimenti di tua moglie
> nel mio sistema di riferimento che a contenuti di un certo spessore corrisponda l'adeguata forma grammaticale è solo che un bene


Ciao,

OT

è bruttissimo leggere, che gli errori ... o come li chiamo io "orrori" ... possano dare ribrezzo a qualcuno ... 

spero che tu chiuda un occhio quando mi leggi ...  ...

caspita ... questa storia della lingua mi mette sempre soggezione ... mi fa sentire inferiore ... 

ma non è facile studiarla da soli ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai qualche problema con me?
> 
> sono plurilaureata in lettere, certi errori mi fanno ribrezzo come a te i tradimenti di tua moglie
> nel mio sistema di riferimento che a contenuti di un certo spessore corrisponda l'adeguata forma grammaticale è solo che un bene



...sei ipocrita anche in una semplice risposta... essere cosa.. ti convice di un diritto?

...complimenti Dottoressa... non ti dico cosa sono io .. altrimenti ci rimarresti male...

... il tradimento di mia moglie a me non fa nessun ribrezzo...come potrebbe fare il tuo, al tuo maritozzo...
visto che più che un tradimento.. oramai è una relazione parallela al tuo mortimonio.

..che hai sempre guardato la "forma" più che la "sostanza" non era necessario ripeterlo.. tutto si evidenziava già...
bastava leggerti!!!!
...baci al maritozzo.....e buon mortimonio!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


e perchè? 

tu parti da una base diversa, essendo straniera  
e il fatto che tu sia un'autodidatta ti fa solo che onore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sei ipocrita anche in una semplice risposta... essere cosa.. ti convice di un diritto?
> 
> ...complimenti Dottoressa... non ti dico cosa sono io .. altrimenti ci rimarresti male...
> 
> ...




ci rimarrei male? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sei ipocrita anche in una semplice risposta... essere cosa.. ti convice di un diritto?
> 
> ...complimenti Dottoressa... non ti dico cosa sono io .. altrimenti ci rimarresti male...
> 
> ...


fra l'altro si parlava di lingua, non di matrimoni degli altri

e non scomodarti tanto a cercare di provocarmi con le cazzate che qualcuno ti ha smarronato in mp,
con me non attacca


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fra l'altro si parlava di lingua, non di matrimoni degli altri
> 
> e non scomodarti tanto a cercare di provocarmi con le cazzate che qualcuno ti ha smarronato in mp,
> con me non attacca


se solo avessi un briciolo della tua concretezza e prontezza di riflessi...

...mi eviterei tanti casini (almeno sul forum) :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se solo avessi un briciolo della tua concretezza e prontezza di riflessi...
> 
> ...mi eviterei tanti casini (almeno sul forum) :up:



dici? :up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dici? :up:


DICO!!!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2012)

```

```



Spider ha detto:


> ..riprendere le persone, su evidenti errori di distrazione...quando è ovvio che spesso si scrive di getto, senza soffermarsi... non rende onore a nessuno... nemmeno a te... e a quella che ha voluto sottolineare dopo...
> non sei meglio per come scrivi... semmai per quello che scrivi!!!!!



ciao Spider...oggi godi di un grandissimo onore..avendo il sommo Lothar aggiunto reputazione...e guarda che mi pare si la terza o quarta volta che lo faccio.
Sai quando venni qui'mi diedero del somaro,per lo stesso motivo...non capendo...appunto che si puo'scrivere di getto,senza rileggere..mica e la tesi di laurea..che per altro scrissi benissimo....abbi pazienza ragnazzo..la mosca alla fine cade nella tela..come sempre.
E tu la mangi.....at salut!


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


ma non ti fare tante menate...

la sai usare benissimo la lingua...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fra l'altro si parlava di lingua, non di matrimoni degli altri
> 
> e non scomodarti tanto a cercare di provocarmi con le cazzate che qualcuno ti ha smarronato in mp,
> con me non attacca


..stai proprio fuori di testa...mi sa che ti ci vuole una "visitina"... al single...ti scarica,no????

sei tu che hai citato la mia relazione e il mio ribrezzo,non io...

la lingua ... usala per fare qualcos'altro...ti riesce meglio.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

*... i secondos ...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè?
> 
> tu parti da una base diversa, essendo straniera
> e il fatto che tu sia un'autodidatta ti fa solo che onore


Ciao Chiara,

Vedi … io parlo e scrivo bene in una lingua che non ha niente a che vedere con le mie origini.

Ovunque io vada, sono una straniera … 

Anche nel paese in qui vivo … 

Mi sento sempre in difetto … 

È la solita storia dei “secondos” …

Essere padrone di una lingua, a maggior ragione se è la TUA … quella delle tue origini … deve essere molto bello … da quel senso di “casa” … di “appartenenza” … 

Non riesco a spiegarmi ... c'è quel desiderio di trovare "casa" nella cultura e "identità" ...  

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non ti fare tante menate...
> 
> la sai usare benissimo la lingua...
> 
> ahahahah


Ciao Stermy,

saranno menate ... 

dammi un po' della tua autostima ... 

che forse è quello che mi manca ... 

sienne

grazie per i fiori ... :smile:


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> Vedi … io parlo e scrivo bene in una lingua che non ha niente a che vedere con le mie origini.
> 
> ...


..appunto Sienne... hai ragione...ma c'è qualcuno che sale in cattedra e cerca di togliertela quella "dignità"..quella identità..perchè se scrivi male... neanche puoi esprimerti.. capito il concetto e la morale?
dall'alto delle sue plurilauree... ah già tu sei condonata.. ti ha fatto la grazia... tu sei STRANIERA...
...speriamo però che non è razzista... altrimenti....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..appunto Sienne... hai ragione...ma c'è qualcuno che sale in cattedra e cerca di togliertela quella "dignità"..quella identità..perchè se scrivi male... neanche puoi esprimerti.. capito il concetto e la morale?
> dall'alto delle sue plurilauree... ah già tu sei condonata.. ti ha fatto la grazia... tu sei STRANIERA...
> ...speriamo però che non è razzista... altrimenti....


Io non me ne intendo...
ma sei sicuro che sia la coniugazione giust?:carneval::carneval::carneval::car  neval:
Dai spieder...
Lothar ti ha degnato di un omaggio...
Non sei felice?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgre  en:

[video=youtube;zmbkzSNUnoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmbkzSNUnoo[/video]


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non me ne intendo...
> ma sei sicuro che sia la coniugazione giust?:carneval::carneval::carneval::car  neval:
> Dai spieder...
> Lothar ti ha degnato di un omaggio...
> ...


..assolutamente sbagliata!!!.. meglio forse.. "che non sia..."... non è questo il punto.
Hai capito il concetto generale, hai compreso quello che volevo dire?... dovrebbe bastare.. non trovi?
perchè puntualizzare.. rimarcare gli errori.. e.. cosa c'è dietro...
solo tanta voglia di sentirsi "superiori" in qualche modo... 

p.s.  sono Spider.. non Spieder... ma che vuoi farci....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

eddai Spider.......

vieni di là a prendere un aperitivo con Oscuro e Cheater 


arty:


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eddai Spider.......
> 
> vieni di là a prendere un aperitivo con Oscuro e Cheater
> 
> ...


...mi sento sempre pronto all'invito di una donna.. e non potrei rifiutare...
non ti arrabbiare se però sono un pò rude...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...mi sento sempre pronto all'invito di una donna.. e non potrei rifiutare...
> non ti arrabbiare se però sono un pò rude...


si ma visti gli altri due invitati...fossi in te...declinerei...

consiglio spassionato


----------



## zOdYaKo (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, allora ti replico fuori dai denti: se un genitore tradisce il proprio partner, ed è così coglione da farsi scoprire dai figli, sta facendo un'emerita figura di cacca. E come molti dovrebbero sapere, a quel punto conviene stare fermi perchè la cacca... più la pesti e più puzza. Oppure se preferisci, non ci si ripulisce la coscienza sparando un mucchio di frasi trite su un figlio già sconvolto da quello che tu hai permesso che scoprisse.


E' come dire che non c'e' problema a fare i 200 in autostrada, l'importante e' riuscire a fregare gli autovelox. Possibile che una persona a 30-40-50 anni debba ancora vivere con la paura di essere scoperta con le mani nella marmellata? 

Crescete, cazzo!

S*B


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...mi sento sempre pronto all'invito di una donna.. e non potrei rifiutare...
> non ti arrabbiare se però sono un pò rude...


io sono spinosa come un cactus, a volte..... 

basta sennò poi mi accusano di broccolare sul forum...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si ma visti gli altri due invitati...fossi in te...declinerei...
> 
> consiglio spassionato


invece penso che sarebbe proprio un bell'aperitivo :good:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> grazie per i fiori ... :smile:


a chi?....ma come te permetti, ao'...

ma che indecenze...

ahahahah


----------



## passante (13 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


Io direi: "questi sono fatti miei e voi non c'entrate". 
Primo: perchè se sei convinta davvero che la tua relazione extra sia un "entrare in un posto tutto tuo" questa risposta ne è la conseguenza naturale. 
Secondo: perchè non è giusto invischiare i figli nei casini dei genitori, ognuno si risolva i suoi. 
Terzo: perchè in realtà non hai potere sul fatto che mantengano o no la stima verso di te (dipende da altro, non da queste eventuali parole).
quarto: perchè una "giustificazione" del genere giustifica quasi tutto... un domani di fronte a qualsiasi cazzata possano fare ti risponderanno: non faccio male a nessuno, è una cosa che fa star bene me. 

piuttosto: io mi preoccuperei che lo dicessero al consorte. non potresti chiedergli mica di non farlo rendendoli compici. quindi: stai attenta.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Io direi: "questi sono fatti miei e voi non c'entrate".
> Primo: perchè se sei convinta davvero che la tua relazione extra sia un "entrare in un posto tutto tuo" questa risposta ne è la conseguenza naturale.
> Secondo: perchè non è giusto invischiare i figli nei casini dei genitori, ognuno si risolva i suoi.
> Terzo: perchè in realtà non hai potere sul fatto che mantengano o no la stima verso di te (dipende da altro, non da queste eventuali parole).
> ...


dopo l'albero della vita di klimt ...gli amanti rosa di chagall.
quante soddisfazioni mi dai


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo l'albero della vita di klimt ...gli amanti rosa di chagall.
> quante soddisfazioni mi dai


OT: Chi è stato alla mostra di Klimt a Venezia (Palazzo Correr)? Che bella, mamma mia... vale la pena davvero


----------



## passante (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo l'albero della vita di klimt ...gli amanti rosa di chagall.
> quante soddisfazioni mi dai


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..riprendere le persone, su evidenti errori di distrazione...quando è ovvio che spesso si scrive di getto, senza soffermarsi... non rende onore a nessuno... nemmeno a te... e a quella che ha voluto sottolineare dopo...
> non sei meglio per come scrivi... semmai per quello che scrivi!!!!!


Non ti nascondo che dopo aver letto quanto sopra,di getto avrei sibilato una degna risposta,avendo gia' parlato amabilmente con l'interessata,e considerando quindi il tuo richiamo ridondante e decisamente fuori luogo.
Perche' nonostante venga dal profondo nord ho un carattere molto mediterroneo,e qualche annetto non ha intaccato del tutto la mia natura.
Ma nonostante la permalosita' non mi faccia certo difetto,la puntigliosita' nemmeno e la sensibilita' al brutto tempo neppure,non avevo un cavolo di voglia di rispondere,ne' di mettermi li' a battibeccare su di una questione di cui,in fondo,non mi fregava alcunche';perche' una delle cose che trovo piu' noiose in assoluto e' star li' a fare singolar tenzoni,se non ci guadagno niente e ci perdo tempo prezioso
E allora ho pensato che il giudizio da me dato al tuo intervento,esattamente uguale avrebbe potuto darlo lunapiena al mio.
E invece di star li' a fare una sceneggiata,ho utilizzato meglio la mezz'ora prima di cena facendo un po' di pesi.
Il fatto e' che io amo la lingua italiana,e sono esigente prima di tutto con me stesso;spesso e volentieri non ho tempo di star li' a controllare e posto,ma se vedo d'aver scritto sbagliato i messaggi sto li' a correggermeli,come se fossi ancora sotto l'occhio vigile di un immaginario professore.
E' che nonostante siamo nel ventunesimo secolo io mi vedo un po' come mio nonno,quando da piccolo andavo nel suo ufficio,e lui appena tornato da una giornata di lavoro scriveva la quotidiana relazione,con la fedele Olivetti M40.
Lungi da me considerarmi meglio degli altri,o cercare onori,tempo perso......l'unico con cui gareggio costantemente si chiama me stesso,ed e' la sola maniera di cercare di migliorare.
Personalmente mi vedrei tipo Pol Pot.
Ma non sono un governante cambogiano.
Sai che schifezze a tavola.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..assolutamente sbagliata!!!.. meglio forse.. "che non sia..."... non è questo il punto.
> Hai capito il concetto generale, hai compreso quello che volevo dire?... dovrebbe bastare.. non trovi?
> perchè puntualizzare.. rimarcare gli errori.. e.. cosa c'è dietro...
> solo tanta voglia di sentirsi "superiori" in qualche modo...
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Vero non so perchè ho scritto spieder...speremo che non sia un insulto...

Ma ricorda...
Se sei un ragno...
La mosca casca
e la si magna!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non ti nascondo che dopo aver letto quanto sopra,di getto avrei sibilato una degna risposta,avendo gia' parlato amabilmente con l'interessata,e considerando quindi il tuo richiamo ridondante e decisamente fuori luogo.
> Perche' nonostante venga dal profondo nord ho un carattere molto mediterroneo,e qualche annetto non ha intaccato del tutto la mia natura.
> Ma nonostante la permalosita' non mi faccia certo difetto,la puntigliosita' nemmeno e la sensibilita' al brutto tempo neppure,non avevo un cavolo di voglia di rispondere,ne' di mettermi li' a battibeccare su di una questione di cui,in fondo,non mi fregava alcunche';perche' una delle cose che trovo piu' noiose in assoluto e' star li' a fare singolar tenzoni,se non ci guadagno niente e ci perdo tempo prezioso
> E allora ho pensato che il giudizio da me dato al tuo intervento,esattamente uguale avrebbe potuto darlo lunapiena al mio.
> ...


Forse volevi dire mediterraneo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma sto neologismo me lo tengo nella saccoccia per sor stermy...alla prossima scaramuccia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Chi è stato alla mostra di Klimt a Venezia (Palazzo Correr)? Che bella, mamma mia... vale la pena davvero



Io ci sono stata...bellissima veramente :up:


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse volevi dire mediterraneo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma sto neologismo me lo tengo nella saccoccia per sor stermy...alla prossima scaramuccia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Nein,volevo scrivere esattamente cosi' Herr Conte  :sonar:

Fra l'altro una cosa curiosissima;tempo 2 minuti da quando ho postato il messaggio di cui sopra (tranquillissimo secondo me...) e gia' c'era un bel rubino 
:rotfl:
Non che m'interessi,ma non si capisce cosa ci sia da fermarsi al semaforo,mah..  :smile:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ci sono stata...bellissima veramente :up:


non lo metto in dubbio(mannaggia)
mi consolerò con yves klein a palazzo ducale


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nein,volevo scrivere esattamente cosi' Herr Conte  :sonar:
> 
> Fra l'altro una cosa curiosissima;tempo 2 minuti da quando ho postato il messaggio di cui sopra (tranquillissimo secondo me...) e gia' c'era un bel rubino
> :rotfl:
> Non che m'interessi,ma non si capisce cosa ci sia da fermarsi al semaforo,mah..  :smile:


Ma che te frega dei rubini pensa agli smeraldi no?


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che te frega dei rubini pensa agli smeraldi no?


Meno di mezza pippa,se fossero quelli i problemi gravi della vita sarei un protonotaro apostolico  :sonar:


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me i figli non sono al mondo per comprendere le nostre debolezze, quello sarebbe il compitino dei genitori ed appunto, certe cosine si tengono all'interno della coppia. Quindi se ti vuoi preparare l'arringa in caso facciano 'tana per mamma' ti consiglio di pensare a qualcos'altro, se non vuoi vedere gli angeli trasformarsi. A proposito, bacchettona un par de ciufoli.



quoto!:up:

e attenzione che, parlando con amici, più d'uno mi ha detto di aver assistito da bambino ad alcuni fatti "inspiegabili", che poi si sono rivelati spiegabilissimi, ripensandoci dopo qualche anno
ad es. uno era stato lasciato in un cortile a giocare e la mamma è salita con uno sconosciuto, un altro mi ha detto che il padre usava filtrini e sigarette rotte...cose così
credo che tutti i genitori abbiano dei "segreti" o qualcosa del genere, a volte per non dare inutili dispiaceri, a volte per nascondere fatti personali; i genitori decidono anche questo per i figli, se sia giusto o sbagliato io non lo so, credo che molto dipenda dall'età dei figli e che con il passare del tempo, trovandosi a tu per tu con figli ormai adulti, le cose cambino in modo naturale (sino a diventare quasi o del tutto l'opposto: i figli prendono delle decisioni per i genitori ormai molto anziani)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto!:up:
> 
> e attenzione che, parlando con amici, più d'uno mi ha detto di aver assistito da bambino ad alcuni fatti "inspiegabili", che poi si sono rivelati spiegabilissimi, ripensandoci dopo qualche anno
> ad es. uno era stato lasciato in un cortile a giocare e la mamma è salita con uno sconosciuto, un altro mi ha detto che il padre usava filtrini e sigarette rotte...cose così
> credo che tutti i genitori abbiano dei "segreti" o qualcosa del genere, a volte per non dare inutili dispiaceri, a volte per nascondere fatti personali; i genitori decidono anche questo per i figli, se sia giusto o sbagliato io non lo so, credo che molto dipenda dall'età dei figli e che con il passare del tempo, trovandosi a tu per tu con figli ormai adulti, le cose cambino in modo naturale (sino a diventare quasi o del tutto l'opposto: i figli prendono delle decisioni per i genitori ormai molto anziani)


Cavolacci amari
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa successa in terza liceo, io e lei avevamo sedici anni.o Diciasette.
Avevamo scovato il modo di spiare sua madre che in certi pomeriggi si trovava con due uomini...
Cavoli...
Io e lei spiavamo da un'altra stanza, passando per una finestra della casa della nonna...
Cavoli...che brividi...
Ma guarda te...


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavolacci amari
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa successa in terza liceo, io e lei avevamo sedici anni.o Diciasette.
> Avevamo scovato il modo di spiare sua madre che in certi pomeriggi si trovava con due uomini...
> Cavoli...
> ...



non intendevo così, ma cose che si sono viste da bambini e delle quali solo poi si riesce a capire il significato, da grandi
io non ho ricordi di questo tipo, anzi, è mia madre che ogni tanto mi racconta del parentado dicendomi: ti ricordi quando quello ha fatto così, in realtà era successo cosà (di solito robe dell'altro mondo! noi quanto a parenti non ci siamo fatti mancare niente:mrgreen


----------



## revenge (14 Giugno 2012)

emmeci ha detto:


> Nella Posta del Cuore del Venerdi di Repubblica una ragazzina raccontava alla Sig.ra Aspesi che aveva scoperto, leggendo le sue mail, che la madre aveva una relazione extraconiugale e, oltre a sembrarle molto strano in quanto ai suoi occhi i suoi genitori andavano d’amore e d’accordo, la cosa l’ha turbata e destabilizzata, e non sapeva come comportarsi Ora, essendo io nella stessa posizione di quella madre, in quanto sposata e con due figli adolescenti, e con una relazione in corso da qualche tempo, mi chiedo se fossi scoperta da una dei miei due angeli cosa potrei dire.
> Guarda, io amo tuo padre, ed è vero, ma quell’altra storia è solo entrare in un posto tutto mio, al di fuori del contesto della mia esistenza, libera da pressioni e impegni che da il ruolo di madre, moglie e responsabile di azienda, una storia che mi fa star bene, che rende migliore anche il rapporto con la mia famiglia, dalla quale non mi separerei mai. Io che ho 45 anni so che le strade della vita vanno in direzioni che al tempo dell’assolutismo giovanile non pensavo praticabili, ma venendo a galla, e non sia mai, il mio modus vivendi non perderei il rispetto, la fiducia e la stima dei ragazzi, cose che in questo momento sono ad un livello altamente soddisfacente?


è legittimo che tu possa provare e vivere tutto questo! Ma che tu ami il loro padre è una cazzata abissale. Abbi almeno il coraggio o di affrontare i tuoi sentimenti o di non raccontare balle a loro e a te stessa!


----------



## revenge (14 Giugno 2012)

Sciusate, ho letto solo dopo che si trattava dell'ennesimo topic di battibecchi in famiglia!


----------



## tesla (14 Giugno 2012)

non è un'esigenza di libertà e bisogno di famiglia , secondo me si tratta di essere paraculi e *vigliacchi*. 
penso che tanti superman e wonderwoman del forum farebbero bene a parlare e sghignazzare DOPO aver  
comunicato al partner la propria esigenza di libertà, e vedere cosa succede.

nel caso in cui il partner che tanto amano, non fosse d'accordo, eccoli lì pronti (immagino) con in mano le valigine a correre incontro alla libertà, in completa solitudine.

la solitudine fa male  EH, difficile affrontarla.

quindi, cialtroni di  superman e wonderwoman, che volate, volate come supereroi, ma solo ad altezza fogne perchè più in alto potreste essere scoperti, non date dei fragili o degli insicur, o dei deboli agli altri.
se siete così forti e indistruttibili, parlate col vostro partner


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non è un'esigenza di libertà e bisogno di famiglia , secondo me si tratta di essere paraculi e *vigliacchi*.
> penso che tanti superman e wonderwoman del forum farebbero bene a parlare e sghignazzare DOPO aver
> comunicato al partner la propria esigenza di libertà, e vedere cosa succede.
> 
> ...


Ciao Tesla

hai un linguaggio molto colorito  ...

ogni volta che ti leggo ... mi concentro ... 

comunque ... sul neretto ti quoto!!!

sul resto pure ... anche se usi termini molto forti 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non è un'esigenza di libertà e bisogno di famiglia , secondo me si tratta di essere paraculi e *vigliacchi*.
> penso che tanti superman e wonderwoman del forum farebbero bene a parlare e sghignazzare DOPO aver
> comunicato al partner la propria esigenza di libertà, e vedere cosa succede.
> 
> ...



Daniele in gonnella...sei ridicola..sempre le stesse cose....poi se tu sei:corna:mica e'colpa nostra...


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio(mannaggia)
> mi consolerò con yves klein a palazzo ducale


Quello delle mutande?

che gusti, sciura...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quello delle mutande?
> 
> che gusti, sciura...
> 
> ahahahah


quello è kalvin :calcio:








questo è yves (e tanto altro).dadaista ,precursore della bodyart


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello è kalvin :calcio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho capito, n'artro ladro e truffatore....ahahahah

pero' m'hai dato n'idea per quando ridipingero' casa...

quanno lo vedi salutame er collega...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ho capito, n'artro ladro e truffatore....ahahahah
> 
> pero' m'hai dato n'idea per quando ridipingero' casa...
> 
> ...


spero il più tardi possibile...è morto:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero il più tardi possibile...è morto:unhappy:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero il più tardi possibile...è morto:unhappy:


ma noooooooo.....cosa me dici....

una mente ed un corpo cosi' fondamentali....

che ingiustizia...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ho capito, n'artro ladro e truffatore....ahahahah
> 
> *pero' m'hai dato n'idea per quando ridipingero' casa...
> *
> ...


Appena fatta, uguale uguale solo che è arancione:mrgreen:


Scusa Minerva


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appena fatta, uguale uguale solo che è arancione:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Scusa Minerva


In effetti quell'imbianchino li' ha dato uno spunto interessante....

ri-scusa Mine'...

ahahahah


----------



## tesla (14 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele in gonnella...sei ridicola..sempre le stesse cose....poi se tu sei:corna:mica e'colpa nostra...


e tu sei un vigliacco ma non è colpa nostra


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele in gonnella...sei ridicola..sempre le stesse cose....poi se tu sei:corna:mica e'colpa nostra...


complimenti per la sensibilità che sempre dimostri
Mi spiace solo di non poterti disapprovare...
Ogni tanto tacere non guasta, ricordalo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e tu sei un vigliacco ma non è colpa nostra


Invece riesco ad approvare te:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele in gonnella...sei ridicola..sempre le stesse cose....poi se tu sei:corna:mica e'colpa nostra...


:ira:

è no Lothar!! non è ridicola manco per niente!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece riesco ad approvare te:mrgreen:


io no...purtroppo  devo darla un po in giro... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io no...purtroppo  devo darla un po in giro... :mrgreen:



Più di così ? 

Uff, come faccio a non realizzare in rovesciata sotto all'incrocio dei pali certi assist 

(Simo, :amici


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più di così ?
> 
> Uff, come faccio a non realizzare in rovesciata sotto all'incrocio dei pali certi assist
> 
> (Simo, :amici


l'avevo scritto di proposito! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e cmq io non la do a nessuno:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

:bacio:


----------



## tesla (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e cmq io non la do a nessuno:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


:mrgreen: vabbè meglio che sto buona oggi....ho capito! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e tu sei un vigliacco ma non è colpa nostra



non bramire troppo   :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto!:up:
> 
> e attenzione che, parlando con amici, più d'uno mi ha detto di aver assistito da bambino ad alcuni fatti "inspiegabili", che poi si sono rivelati spiegabilissimi, ripensandoci dopo qualche anno
> ad es. uno era stato lasciato in un cortile a giocare e la mamma è salita con uno sconosciuto, un altro mi ha detto che *il padre usava filtrini e sigarette rotte...cose così*
> credo che tutti i genitori abbiano dei "segreti" o qualcosa del genere, a volte per non dare inutili dispiaceri, a volte per nascondere fatti personali; i genitori decidono anche questo per i figli, se sia giusto o sbagliato io non lo so, credo che molto dipenda dall'età dei figli e che con il passare del tempo*, trovandosi a tu per tu con figli ormai adulti, le cose cambino in modo naturale* (sino a diventare quasi o del tutto l'opposto: i figli prendono delle decisioni per i genitori ormai molto anziani)


Fatto inspiegabile?  Non ho capito.
Sul secondo grassetto non credo, penso dipenda sempre da che tipo di famiglia lo hai fatto crescere e che tipo di esempio gli hai dato.


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello è kalvin :calcio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io 'ste cose non le capisco proprio....:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero il più tardi possibile...è morto:unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


Quoto lo stupore! E ne aggiungo un altro:


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fatto inspiegabile?  Non ho capito.
> Sul secondo grassetto non credo, penso dipenda sempre da che tipo di famiglia lo hai fatto crescere e che tipo di esempio gli hai dato.


il mio amico ha capito dopo, una volta cresciuto, quello che aveva visto da bambino: che suo padre si preparava una canna

bè, una volta che i figli sono cresciuti e sono diventati autonomi, adulti, le cose cambiano, certe cose si dicono più facilmente


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io 'ste cose non le capisco proprio....:unhappy:


Nun capisci 'sti capolavori?

continua pure con la zappa, damme retta....

ahahahahaahh


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> il mio amico ha capito dopo, una volta cresciuto, quello che aveva visto da bambino: che suo padre si preparava una canna


Pensa tu...io non avevo capito nemmeno ora..:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Nun capisci 'sti capolavori?
> 
> continua pure con la zappa, damme retta....
> 
> ahahahahaahh


Vado vado....mi sa che è meglio...:condom:


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Pensa tu...io non avevo capito nemmeno ora..:rotfl:



:mrgreen:
un altro fatto inspiegabile!:carneval:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io 'ste cose non le capisco proprio....:unhappy:


nemmeno io...ma non lo diciamo troppo in giro...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto lo stupore! E ne aggiungo un altro:


e dai ma non si può nemmeno scherzare!


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io...ma non lo diciamo troppo in giro...


Soprattutto non lo diciamo al tuba, altrimenti ci prende in giro! Ssssshhhh....:condom:



free ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> un altro fatto inspiegabile!:carneval:


Io avevo pensato che raccogliesse mozziconi di sigaretta da terra....


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Soprattutto non lo diciamo al tuba, altrimenti ci prende in giro! Ssssshhhh....:condom:
> 
> 
> Io avevo pensato che raccogliesse mozziconi di sigaretta da terra....


---e ci da delle trote.... :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai ma non si può nemmeno scherzare!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sammy.fox (18 Giugno 2012)

*mah*

Io ti posso dire che non ho mai tradito  ma son stata tradita..ora I miei ragazzi sanno e con il Lori padre parlano poco e niente hanno perso la fiducia e il rispetto..per ora non mi sento di dire altro ciao a presto....


----------



## sammy.fox (18 Giugno 2012)

*mah*

Io ti posso dire che non ho mai tradito  ma son stata tradita..ora I miei ragazzi sanno e con il Lori padre parlano poco e niente hanno perso la fiducia e il rispetto..per ora non mi sento di dire altro ciao a presto....


----------



## ferita (18 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> Io ti posso dire che non ho mai tradito ma son stata tradita..ora I miei ragazzi sanno e con il Lori padre parlano poco e niente hanno perso la fiducia e il rispetto..per ora non mi sento di dire altro ciao a presto....


Dimmi solo una cosa (se vuoi): era meglio che i tuoi ragazzi NON sapessero?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Soprattutto non lo diciamo al tuba, altrimenti ci prende in giro! Ssssshhhh....:condom:
> 
> 
> Io avevo pensato che raccogliesse mozziconi di sigaretta da terra....


Tana per Eliade e Simy


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tana per Eliade e Simy



:fischio:


----------



## Eliade (18 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:


Quoto! :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Soprattutto non lo diciamo al tuba, altrimenti ci prende in giro! Ssssshhhh....:condom:
> 
> 
> *Io avevo pensato che raccogliesse mozziconi di sigaretta da terra.*...


:sbatti::risata::risata::risata::risata:

:canna::canna::canna::canna:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> Io ti posso dire che non ho mai tradito  ma son stata tradita..ora I miei ragazzi sanno e con il Lori padre parlano poco e niente hanno perso la fiducia e il rispetto..per ora non mi sento di dire altro ciao a presto....


Come hanno fatto a saperlo?
Quanti anni avevano quando lo hanno saputo?
Sempre se ti va di rispondere ovviamente...


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> :canna::canna::canna::canna:


Ma che ti ridi??
E' una cosa seria!


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che ti ridi??
> E' una cosa seria!


più che seria direi che siete gravi :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> più che seria direi che siete gravi :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


bè ti ci metti pure tu ora?


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè ti ci metti pure tu ora?


Eh quoto! >.<


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè ti ci metti pure tu ora?





Eliade ha detto:


> Eh quoto! >.<


----------

